# Vorbereitungslehrgang Nähe Willich



## badbrain (22. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich suche noch einen Vorbereitungslehrgang für die Prüfung am 29.10.2008 in Viersen.
Lehrgangsort sollte nach Möglichkeit in der näheren Umgebung von Willich (PLZ 47877) sein, da ich meistens relativ lange arbeiten muß.
Schönen Dank im voraus.#6


----------



## jepi1 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Nähe Willich*

Am besten mal bei den örtlichen Angelvereinen nachfragen. Die wissen immer ganz genau wo und wann solche Lehrgänge stattfinden.


----------



## Checco (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Nähe Willich*

Ich glaube es gibt immer nur einen Vorbereitungskurs für den Kreis Viersen und der ist in Viersen/Dülken.
MfG Checco


----------



## Bunnyhunter (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungslehrgang Nähe Willich*

Checco hat Recht!
für Viersen ist der Lehrgang immer in Dülken!
da musst du dann aber an 10 Abenden hin!!!!!!!!

*Die nächste Fischerprüfung findet am 29. Oktober 2008 statt. Anmeldungen werden bis zum 26. September 2008 entgegengenommen. 
Der Termin zur Anmeldung zum Fischerprüfungslehrgang ist Dienstag der 02. September 2008 um 19 Uhr in der Jugendverkehrsschule, Hochfeldweg 10, 41751 Viersen.* 
kannst ja auch nach Krefeld Lehrgang machen!
musst nur vorher bei der Stadt Viersen die Ausnahmegenhmigung besorgen!kostet 10 Euronen.
Prüfung ist am *25. u. 26.11.2008*
Anmeldeschluss: *24.10.2008 im Schwarzen Pferd auf der Mörserstrasse in Krefeld.*

*oder du machst es so wie ich!ich muss ja auch am 29.10 zur Prüfung!*
*ich mache keinen Kurs und lerne zu hause:vik:*

*Gruss*
*Bunny*


----------

